# What is ssh complaining about?

## mauricev

When I login to my system from my Mac with ssh, the login succeeds, but it complains

```
initgroups maurice 20: Operation not permitted

ssh_keysign: no reply

sign using hostkey ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 SHA256:X9hTthdh9596YFQj6/PDL+YsC8wdghos4M4lAIlNiMg failed
```

What are these complaint messages from?

Here is the verbose form of this login

```
OpenSSH_6.9p1, LibreSSL 2.1.8

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 20: Applying options for *

debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 102: Applying options for *

debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0

debug1: Connecting to vm [192.168.1.30] port 22.

debug1: Connection established.

debug1: key_load_private_type: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_private_cert: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_private_cert: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_private_cert: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_private_cert: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_private_type: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_private_type: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_private_type: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_private_type: Permission denied

debug1: key_load_cert: No such file or directory

debug1: key_load_cert: No such file or directory

debug1: key_load_cert: No such file or directory

debug1: key_load_cert: No such file or directory

debug1: identity file /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_rsa type 1

debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory

debug1: identity file /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_rsa-cert type -1

debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory

debug1: identity file /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_dsa type -1

debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory

debug1: identity file /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_dsa-cert type -1

debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory

debug1: identity file /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_ecdsa type -1

debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory

debug1: identity file /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_ecdsa-cert type -1

debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory

debug1: identity file /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_ed25519 type -1

debug1: key_load_public: No such file or directory

debug1: identity file /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_ed25519-cert type -1

debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0

debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.9

debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_7.4

debug1: match: OpenSSH_7.4 pat OpenSSH* compat 0x04000000

debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK

debug1: Authenticating to vm:22 as 'maurice'

debug3: hostkeys_foreach: reading file "/Users/maurice/.ssh/known_hosts"

debug3: record_hostkey: found key type RSA in file /Users/maurice/.ssh/known_hosts:2

debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 1 keys from vm

debug3: order_hostkeyalgs: prefer hostkeyalgs: ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-rsa

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent

debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: curve25519-sha256@libssh.org,ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-rsa-cert-v00@openssh.com,ssh-rsa,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384-cert-v01@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-ed25519-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v01@openssh.com,ssh-dss-cert-v00@openssh.com,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ecdsa-sha2-nistp384,ecdsa-sha2-nistp521,ssh-ed25519,ssh-dss

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com,arcfour256,arcfour128,aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,arcfour,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha1,hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha1,hmac-md5-etm@openssh.com,hmac-ripemd160-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5-96-etm@openssh.com,hmac-md5,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: curve25519-sha256,curve25519-sha256@libssh.org,ecdh-sha2-nistp256,ecdh-sha2-nistp384,ecdh-sha2-nistp521,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group16-sha512,diffie-hellman-group18-sha512,diffie-hellman-group14-sha256,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa,rsa-sha2-512,rsa-sha2-256,ecdsa-sha2-nistp256,ssh-ed25519

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr,aes128-gcm@openssh.com,aes256-gcm@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: umac-64-etm@openssh.com,umac-128-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-512-etm@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-etm@openssh.com,umac-64@openssh.com,umac-128@openssh.com,hmac-sha2-256,hmac-sha2-512,hmac-sha1

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 

debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 

debug1: kex: server->client chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com <implicit> none

debug1: kex: client->server chacha20-poly1305@openssh.com <implicit> none

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_ECDH_REPLY

debug1: Server host key: ssh-rsa SHA256:JkdR0fExEiCVoPQmi/RCeb5tZsbyBDk9zj4mViqwewA

debug3: hostkeys_foreach: reading file "/Users/maurice/.ssh/known_hosts"

debug3: record_hostkey: found key type RSA in file /Users/maurice/.ssh/known_hosts:2

debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 1 keys from vm

debug3: hostkeys_foreach: reading file "/Users/maurice/.ssh/known_hosts"

debug3: record_hostkey: found key type RSA in file /Users/maurice/.ssh/known_hosts:2

debug3: load_hostkeys: loaded 1 keys from 192.168.1.30

debug1: Host 'vm' is known and matches the RSA host key.

debug1: Found key in /Users/maurice/.ssh/known_hosts:2

debug2: set_newkeys: mode 1

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent

debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS

debug2: set_newkeys: mode 0

debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent

debug2: service_accept: ssh-userauth

debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received

debug2: key: /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_rsa (0x7fb063100100),

debug2: key: /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_dsa (0x0),

debug2: key: /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_ecdsa (0x0),

debug2: key: /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_ed25519 (0x0),

debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password,keyboard-interactive,hostbased

debug3: start over, passed a different list publickey,password,keyboard-interactive,hostbased

debug3: preferred hostbased,publickey,keyboard-interactive,password

debug3: authmethod_lookup hostbased

debug3: remaining preferred: publickey,keyboard-interactive,password

debug3: authmethod_is_enabled hostbased

debug1: Next authentication method: hostbased

debug3: userauth_hostbased: trying key type *

debug1: userauth_hostbased: trying hostkey ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 SHA256:X9hTthdh9596YFQj6/PDL+YsC8wdghos4M4lAIlNiMg

debug2: userauth_hostbased: chost ussflux.fios-router.home.

debug3: ssh_msg_send: type 2

debug3: ssh_msg_recv entering

debug1: permanently_drop_suid: 501

debug3: ssh_keysign: [child] pid=38789, exec /usr/libexec/ssh-keysign

initgroups maurice 20: Operation not permitted

ssh_keysign: no reply

sign using hostkey ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 SHA256:X9hTthdh9596YFQj6/PDL+YsC8wdghos4M4lAIlNiMg failed

debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method

debug3: authmethod_lookup publickey

debug3: remaining preferred: keyboard-interactive,password

debug3: authmethod_is_enabled publickey

debug1: Next authentication method: publickey

debug1: Offering RSA public key: /Users/maurice/.ssh/id_rsa

debug3: send_pubkey_test

debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply

debug1: Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 149

debug2: input_userauth_pk_ok: fp SHA256:Bs+V3eNyrOSLWgaFZTQMZYKZL4axf0y6swGzuw1JBfo

debug3: sign_and_send_pubkey: RSA SHA256:Bs+V3eNyrOSLWgaFZTQMZYKZL4axf0y6swGzuw1JBfo

debug1: Authentication succeeded (publickey).

Authenticated to vm ([192.168.1.30]:22).

debug3: clear hostkey 6

debug3: clear hostkey 7

debug3: clear hostkey 8

debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]

debug3: ssh_session2_open: channel_new: 0

debug2: channel 0: send open

debug1: Requesting no-more-sessions@openssh.com

debug1: Entering interactive session.

debug1: client_input_global_request: rtype hostkeys-00@openssh.com want_reply 0

debug2: callback start

debug2: fd 3 setting TCP_NODELAY

debug3: ssh_packet_set_tos: set IP_TOS 0x10

debug2: client_session2_setup: id 0

debug2: channel 0: request pty-req confirm 1

debug1: Sending environment.

debug3: Ignored env TERM_PROGRAM

debug3: Ignored env SHELL

debug3: Ignored env TERM

debug3: Ignored env TMPDIR

debug3: Ignored env Apple_PubSub_Socket_Render

debug3: Ignored env TERM_PROGRAM_VERSION

debug3: Ignored env S3E_DIR

debug3: Ignored env TERM_SESSION_ID

debug3: Ignored env USER

debug3: Ignored env SSH_AUTH_SOCK

debug3: Ignored env __CF_USER_TEXT_ENCODING

debug3: Ignored env PATH

debug3: Ignored env PWD

debug1: Sending env LANG = en_US.UTF-8

debug2: channel 0: request env confirm 0

debug3: Ignored env XPC_FLAGS

debug3: Ignored env PS1

debug3: Ignored env XPC_SERVICE_NAME

debug3: Ignored env SHLVL

debug3: Ignored env HOME

debug3: Ignored env LOGNAME

debug3: Ignored env DISPLAY

debug3: Ignored env SECURITYSESSIONID

debug3: Ignored env _

debug3: Ignored env OLDPWD

debug2: channel 0: request shell confirm 1

debug2: callback done

debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768

debug2: channel_input_status_confirm: type 99 id 0

debug2: PTY allocation request accepted on channel 0

debug2: channel 0: rcvd adjust 2097152

debug2: channel_input_status_confirm: type 99 id 0

debug2: shell request accepted on channel 0
```

----------

## massimo

I suppose the client also tries to authenticate using host-based authentication which you actually did not prepare your system for.

----------

